
Ask HN: I listen to music/podcasts all day at work, am I at the wrong job? - moretai
There are obviously days where I can muster through the work day without any headphones. I do enjoy programming, but some times it is a drag. The only way I seem to maintain my sanity is by listening to music or a podcast. Something to distract me. I am not 100% productive by any means, but it gets my through the day. Is this a warning sign that I am perhaps not doing what I am suppose to be doing?
======
daedalbug
I listen to music all the time (my Spotify end-of-year stats are terrifying),
but I think that's conducive to productivity rather than an impediment.

Podcasts are different however, I'm not sure I could listen to them in the
same way

------
partisan
I used to listen to podcasts while working. I could only focus on one or the
other, but not both. I listen to them now when I cook or do other non-work
activities where I can let my mind wander a bit.

At my latest position, I am the only one who puts headphones on so I only do
that when eating lunch at my desk every day since that is a thing there.

------
rajacombinator
No, but asking this question is a sign.

